# A&Ox3



## dawndi67 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi everyone I have a question concerning exams.

If the dr writes in the Exam section

general appearance: awake, A&Ox3

can the A&Ox3 be counted as a Psych point in the Exam? or for that matter counted in the Neuro area of the Exam? 

thanks,
Dawn


----------



## lavanyamohan (Jul 21, 2009)

dawndi67 said:


> Hi everyone I have a question concerning exams.
> 
> If the dr writes in the Exam section
> 
> ...



Hi,
Awake or alert times three with respect to people, place and time. If a person is disoriented, they may not respond to one of these, say unable to remember recent events, etc.
This is neuro exam, but rarely a psych point exam if unable to identify people.

LM


----------



## Jagadish (Jul 22, 2009)

AAOX3 is counted under Psych Exam. Please refer to 1997 Documentation Guidelines by CMS.


----------



## Karolina (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree with Jagadish, this is psych.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 23, 2009)

Jagadish said:


> AAOX3 is counted under Psych Exam. Please refer to 1997 Documentation Guidelines by CMS.



I agree.  Under the general multi-system exam......

*Psychiatric*

Description of patient’s judgment and insight
Brief assessment of mental status including:

• orientation to time, place and person
• recent and remote memory
• mood and affect (eg, depression, anxiety, agitation)

However......if you were using the 97 Neurological exam (as an example)  AAOx3 is listed under the neurological area


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jul 23, 2009)

*1995 guidelines*

And if you were using 1995 guidelines you could count it in EITHER Neuro or Psych (but not both!).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## dawndi67 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your quick replies. Thank you Tessa for the reff. to the 95 guidelines.


----------

